# Surf conditions



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I was thinking about going to Matagorda beach Sunday evening and fishing till around noon or so Monday.
Swellinfo predicts 5-8' for Matagorda.

Does that mean I should just stay home instead or would it still be worth the 2hr one-way drive?


----------



## jlynn33 (Jul 8, 2009)

5 to 8. Dangerous. Stay home.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Are you out of your mind?

5 to 8 foot seas and the water will likely be up in the dunes.

Better idea is to fish in the bays


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

The NHC is giving the disturbance around the Yucatan a 70% prob of spinning up into a tropical system once it emerges into the southern Gulf. The models are predicting this one to move very slowly to landfall between Tampico and Brownsville as a hurricane on the weekend. If that plays out, surf fishing will take a few days break while the waves settle.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like I'll skip this Monday and possibly go the following week or the week after.
I wanted to get at least one more surf trip in before bow season starts.


----------



## keithw (Sep 23, 2011)

I was looking at this! My dad is finally coming to visit after 4 years and I for sure wanted to take him surf fishing. Do y'all think it will settle by the 20th? :headknock


----------



## chrismunn (Feb 9, 2013)

****, 5'-8'. I'd go just to see the surf that big and stare in awe at its raw power! Wouldn't go anywhere near it without a surfboard tho...


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Keith,
You will be fine by the 20th.


----------



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

ha ha! i am heading down on the 18th and was looking forward to fishing with my brother and dad. i hope the surf really lays down by then. wanna catch some trout -- it's been a while!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah head down for sure, leave the rods at home and bring the surf board though.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

chrismunn said:


> ****, 5'-8'. I'd go just to see the surf that big and stare in awe at its raw power! Wouldn't go anywhere near it without a surfboard tho...


I thought about driving down just to see it in person.
Matagorda shows 5-8', Corpus shows 6-9'.

Surf cams will show pictures, but I'm sure that won't compare to seeing it in real life.


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

Storm waves are known for big reds, especially this time of year. Need to be on a pier, don't wade into the surf.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Should be ok a few days after things settle out. Might help clear some weed from the surf as well.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I was able to go down and look at the water a few times at Surfside in the afternoon before Claudette blew by in 2003. It was awesome to see the waves breaking on top of the jetty and the spray blowing several stories up into the air. The surfers were having a ball. The jetties straightened the swell into the channel and these 4-6' swells were rolling very smoothly up the channel. It was a huge pain for the property owners down there, though.

I have mixed feelings about this storm down south. It appears that it will stay too far south to bring us any rain. But, a few days of high seas might finish off the last of the sargassum weed. But, the beach at Surfside is starting to rebuild. That progress will be undone with any storm tide that is more than about a foot and a half above normal. A 2' storm tide down there will damage the dunes again before they can build back up. But, a good high tide will also clean a lot of the smelly **** off the beach.

Maybe I am overthinking it. Beer me.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

We have our answer. The surf will come up for a few days.


----------

